# John Salmons..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

... Is a player.

I'm not sure how many people got to see the game last night, but John Salmons being out there last night really helped the Sixers. His versatility, his three point shooting, and his defense really adds an extra dimension to the 76ers.

For the first time, I saw him completely aggressive and confident for an entire game. If this is the John Salmons we're going to be seeing for the entire season, I think we have a strong chance of finishing a top the Atlantic. Now I'm not blind enough to believe he's a great player, but he does things on the floor that benefits his teammates.

The 76ers team in the second half that lead a comeback with Allen Iverson watching from the bench, was a group full of the young players that got time under Chris Ford last season. With the way Salmons was hustling alongside Kyle Korver I saw a ton of encouraging things from that game.

There's news that Dalembert will practice today, and might be able to go against Orlando tomorrow, we could be looking at our first game of not opening up trailing. And to make that stand, I say we should honestly give a good long hard thought on starting Salmons over Willie Green.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

John Salmons starting is a nightmare waiting to happen. Yes, when he's on, he can play with the best of them, but he's too streaky. He'll be great one day, the bad for five days, then average for 10 days... you get the point.

I'd rather start Iggy and Korver, or Korver and Green, because their whole game doesn't struggle when their shots do.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> John Salmons starting is a nightmare waiting to happen. Yes, when he's on, he can play with the best of them, but he's too streaky. He'll be great one day, the bad for five days, then average for 10 days... you get the point.


Trust me, I know Salmons series of games where his confidence nosedives, and then miraculously returns, but considering our other options at the two so far this year it's worth a shot. I think with our team going behind early in games, we need to get someone with Salmons length at the two. 



> I'd rather start Iggy and Korver, or Korver and Green, because their whole game doesn't struggle when their shots do.


Korver should get consideration for a starting spot, but with him it doesn't matter because more than anything he's our closer, and will get his minutes throughout regardless. I actually like having his scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to either start Salmons or Korver and take Green off the starting lineup.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree, but I think Korver should still come off the bench when other teams are playing their second unit and he can dominate the 3 point line. But I'd defiantly start Salmons in front of Green for a few games and see if it works out.

BFreak.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I think Korver needs to start, or come in with 6-7 min. lieft in the first. That's when they usually hit their slump and they need his shooting.


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree, maybe give Salmons a few starts and see how'll response. Will Green is bench material.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> I agree, maybe give Salmons a few starts and see how'll response. Will Green is bench material.


I agree, and that's not exactly saying Green is a bad player, with the way he plays he gives a nice boost off the bench. I really like the combination of Salmons with Iverson on the court, because while Iverson is the point guard Salmons can relieve Iverson of the handling duties and allow AI to run off screens.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't really think Salmons has what the Sixers need. Iguodala should move over to the 2, where his production will stay the same, and the Sixers need to make a deal by the deadline for a young capable 3 that can defend.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I don't really think Salmons has what the Sixers need. Iguodala should move over to the 2, where his production will stay the same, and the Sixers need to make a deal by the deadline for a young capable 3 that can defend.


If they make a trade, the last thing they need is another swingman, they need to address the front court. With the way Brian Skinner and Kenny Thomas are playing so far the Sixers need front court help and size in the worst way.

The way the Sixers are put together right now, they're basically going with a platoon system at SG and SF, moving Iguodala to the 2 and bringing in a 3 would choke Kyle Korver's minutes at the SF and he's been playing extremely well on both ends of the court. 

I'm looking for something short term, that would help this year who we could dump after the season, unless they could find a way to land someone young and improving,but I know Billy King isn't capable of that so I close my eyes and pray for Antonio Davis.

What scares me about the Sixers, is that when Kenny is ineffective (the last handful of games) Corliss gets the lion's share of minutes at the PF and he's a liability on defense, and ineffective against taller PFs, and to give Corliss a break.. we bring in Josh Davis. :sour: Davis is a feel good story, but he doesn't make me feel good watching him play the four, he hustles and does little things but he's not particularly good or big.


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

How about trade Big Dog + fillers for Rahim?!!!

Reasons. Big Dog is really a SF shooter who would play well along side Zach in Por. Rahim (a PF) in Por is not effective with Zach. But Rahim would give the Sixers a lowpost present, and Rahim is average on defense, and while Big Dog is under average on defense but Por has enough big and athletic guys to cover for Robinson.

Rahim is making 14 mil, Robinson 12 mil, so fillers gotta be put in.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> How about trade Big Dog + fillers for Rahim?!!!
> 
> Reasons. Big Dog is really a SF shooter who would play well along side Zach in Por. Rahim (a PF) in Por is not effective with Zach. But Rahim would give the Sixers a lowpost present, and Rahim is average on defense, and while Big Dog is under average on defense but Por has enough big and athletic guys to cover for Robinson.
> ...


Portland wouldnt do that trade. PERIOD

Back to the Salmons topic. While I wont and am not jumping on the Salmons bandwagon he has played nicely. Thats the best you can get out of me for where hes concerned


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Back to the Salmons topic. While I wont and am not jumping on the Salmons bandwagon he has played nicely. Thats the best you can get out of me for where hes concerned


:laugh: Coming from you BEEZ, I consider that a compliment of Salmons.

Now following my hype fest of him, Sixers.com decided to make an article on him.



> John Salmons is truly living a dream. In fact, he has been for the past two years. Ever since the Plymouth-Whitemarsh product was acquired by the 76ers in a trade with San Antonio the day of the 2002 NBA Draft, he’s been playing in the pros for the team he grew up watching.
> 
> But his third season got off to a bit of a rocky start. When this year’s preseason ended, Salmons was placed on the injured list with a groin strain, meaning he’d have to miss at least the first five games. It was a tough time for the 6-foot-7 guard.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Coming from you BEEZ, I consider that a compliment of Salmons.
> ...


I just cannot allow myself to be taken, in the John Salmons Mirage. Hes done this too many times in the past to only do his normal dissappearing act. That said his play is encouraging.


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

Well my philosphy is if a young guy is playing well, then keep playing him because that tends to build his confidence further. And let's face it, Salmons is taking minutes from Aaron freakin McKie here. Big deal.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chewgum</b>!
> Well my philosphy is if a young guy is playing well, then keep playing him because that tends to build his confidence further. And let's face it, Salmons is taking minutes from Aaron freakin McKie here. Big deal.


Well, Aaron Mckie is on the IR so Salmons can't take minutes from him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> John Salmons hated the feeling. Too many times last season, he was the 76er whom opponents left open when they double-teamed the ball.
> 
> "That's a bad feeling," Salmons said. "That hurts our team."
> 
> ...


LINK

I feel that Salmons has been playing the most consistent basketball of his career. His points aren't there every night, but his effort has been and now ever since Green has been demoted, Salmons is the first guard off the bench. He provided a nice spark, once Andre Iguodala went out due to ineffectiveness and foul trouble. Here's hoping he can keep it going.


----------

